# Comercial vehicle insurance



## leighturner (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone on here own or work for a company that provides insurance for commercial vehicles??


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=253361


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

I work for RSA and as part of our SME offerings we do commercial vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

leighturner said:


> Anyone on here own or work for a company that provides insurance for commercial vehicles??


Hi,
Feel free to give us a try. We have several schemes for vans which can cater for pleasure use or business.
If you wanted to PM me your details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------

